# Red Algae



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok so my first planted tank has finally passed through it's stage of brown algae but now my equipment is growing blood red algae. Anyone have any ideas what's causing this or it is just normal?

I dose Flourish Excel daily and Flourish Comp Weekly. I'm running about 110watts over this 75g tank. Weekly 20-30% waterchanges. I also dose with homemade root tabs.


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

Red algae are often an indication of either too low plant nutrition or too high amount of oxigen (too much water movement).

They are hard to remove by competing plantgrowth and if found on a leave the leave can be considered lost due to it's tuff nature.

You can start by adjusting your waterparameters for the better. A quick look at your pictures doesn't tell me you have the best plant growth. Often an indication of bad parameters of some sort.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Onkiebonkie said:


> Red algae are often an indication of either to low plant nutrition or to high amount of oxigen (too much water movement).
> 
> They are hard to remove by competing plantgrowth and if found on a leave the leave can be considered lost due to it's tuff nature.
> 
> You can start by adjusting your waterparameters for the better. *A quick look at your pictures doesn't tell me you have the best plant growth.* Often an indication of bad parameters of some sort.


Are you referring to this thread with my tank update pix?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/194400-updated-tank-pix/

Plus I can't understand what you're saying above in the bolded area? Do my pix show that I'm not getting good growth or that I am getting good growth? IMO the plants are growing slower then I expected.

I don't have any pix but before my last waterchange I noticed that the top 4" of my tank all the way around had a white crust on it. This was below the water line which I thought was weird. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

No other opinions? Anyone have any ideas? I guess I'll just check back in the morning.


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

I mean you do not have very good planth growth. Some of your parameters are wrong. solving this might also solve this algae problem.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Dont worry about it. It will either go away or turn a different color.


----------

